# Anyone else only take Xanax for work and not daily???



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

I am in a career that has increasingly left me with nowhere to hide and avoid terrifying social interactions such as meetings presentations etc. I was in the job for 3 years when in 2009 I was prescribed Valium which I only took when I had a presentation etc. As my responsibilities increased so did the Valium during the week. Then in march this year I was prescribed Xanax. Again I only take this at work (5 days per week) and never on weekends or holidays BUT I now find I need it every work day just to get in the front door and look people in the eye. I used to only take them for presentations etc but the sa is now worse than when I started and I can't even speak to someone one on one without having at least 0.75mg of Xanax. Most days I'm taking around 1.5mg to get through the day. I never take them on the weekend but now that my sa is worse than when I started I'm more socially isolated than ever. I can't even look my sister in the eye and feel like I have really kinda ruined my brain. I'm terrified I won't be able to reverse this now. :afr


----------



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

Did Xanax make anyone else's sa worse over time??? I'm really struggling with this and would appreciate hearing anyone else's experience with Xanax.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I take Between .25mg up to 4MG A day. Every day i take Xanax whether it be 1mg or 2mg. Rightnow im taking .25-.5 mg a day until next month. With my potenizers off course (doxylamine + benadryl)


----------



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

Bacon said:


> I take Between .25mg up to 4MG A day. Every day i take Xanax whether it be 1mg or 2mg. Rightnow im taking .25-.5 mg a day until next month. With my potenizers off course (doxylamine + benadryl)


Have you found you're sa is worse than when you started if you don't take it? I don't take anything else. The other thing that really sucks is I find I cant drink alcohol anymore. Even on the weekend when I don't take the Xanax. It makes my face burn and I freak out that it's going to kill me. So no glass of red with dinner or to unwind on the weekend - so over it.


----------



## Sedated (Mar 1, 2011)

S0s said:


> Did Xanax make anyone else's sa worse over time??? I'm really struggling with this and would appreciate hearing anyone else's experience with Xanax.


I was useless for a week or so after 2 weeks (daily) on XR. I then gave in and started tapering off slowly - when I finished that I was fine. I do see where you're coming from though; I find it incredibly difficult to work during the summer. Now, I may not be the most knowledgeable about Xanax usage but my suggestion for you would be to get on a stable dosage that you feel comfortable with, every day you're working, and then cut it down slowly. Feel free to correct me if this comment is useless, it's just something that worked for me so that I didn't feel absolutely terrible. However, when I was on it I felt no benefits from it at all so that may have played a part.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

S0s said:


> Have you found you're sa is worse than when you started if you don't take it? I don't take anything else. The other thing that really sucks is I find I cant drink alcohol anymore. Even on the weekend when I don't take the Xanax. It makes my face burn and I freak out that it's going to kill me. So no glass of red with dinner or to unwind on the weekend - so over it.


Yeah i get withdrawl and rebound anxiety is part of that. But my anxiety was terrible before and xanax helps alot.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

S0s said:


> I never take them on the weekend but now that my sa is worse than when I started I'm more socially isolated than ever. I can't even look my sister in the eye and feel like I have really kinda ruined my brain. I'm terrified I won't be able to reverse this now. :afr


On top of the SA I see very low self esteem, sedatives could do nothing for this, I suggest see a therapist.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

This is what happens when you take the stuff long term. Something's always gonna give. Hence why they're generally not prescribed for long term usage.


----------



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

I knew it wasn't the best idea to take these long term but wanted to succeed at work with the biggest roadblock being the sa. I'm going to take time off work to get off the Xanax but I'm really nervous.


----------

